

Raspberry Pi devices you can build yourself - tanglesome
http://www.zdnet.com/six-clicks-insanely-great-raspberry-pi-devices-you-can-build-yourself-7000029300/#photo

======
deckiedan
Shameless (Pi-related) plug:
[http://www.streetsign.org.uk/](http://www.streetsign.org.uk/)

I wrote a digital signage system for a large (3000 participants + staff)
conference last year, running on a bunch of pis around the campus. I've been
developing it since then, with a few other teams in our organisation
installing it for their sites.

It's written in Python (Flask), and reasonably easy to install and use. Anyone
interested? (core released as GPL, I can do project work / features on request
/ commission as well...)

